# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Software Discussion >  Dungeon Painter Online

## RobA

This was posted back in June to the sticky list of mapping software but I recently got pointed back to it by Nathanaël Terrien's post on G+.

Pyromancers' Dungeon Painter is an on-line tool for building maps.

From Randy's post:



> Free online mapping software.
> Plenty of textures and objects,
> layers and groups,
> export to images and PDF,
> map hosting,
> hex and square grid,
> simple file format, etc.


I played a bit with it and it seems a nice alternative to some of the older tile based mapping tools (Dungeon Crafter, Dungeon Forge, etc.) with some advanced tools like polygons and elliptical shapes as well. 

The wall builder seems a bit week, but functional.  

It also supports layers, and can export as multi-page pdf files.

If anyone else has experience with this tool, I'd appreciate feedback here.

Thanks-

-Rob A>

----------


## randy carter

If you dislike default wall tool, use polyline mode.

----------


## Drakecoinus

Thanks I was looking for a easy and free program for quick battle maps. this might work perfectly once I get the basics down

----------


## ravells

I've just had a play with it and am very impressed. It looks like a great way of putting down a dungeon quickly -the UI is intuitive and easy to navigate too. The symbol library is a little sparse but there is the option to add your own symbols. Very nice find!

----------


## UnwilledGhost

Cool thanks. I was looking for something online based rather than a downloadable software.

----------


## Uthoroc

Hi folks,
just a note that the folks at Dungeon Painter are illegaly hosting Profantasy's Dungeon Designer 3 bitmap artwork (the "DD3 Color" art collection). Be careful what you do with this tool, the results are certainly not legal to distribute, if you use that collection.

EDIT: On Profantasy's request Pyromancers.com have taken down the "DD3 Color" artwork collection. Looks like they were unaware of the legal status of the artwork.

----------


## loogie

FLEX to the rescue!

this is the flash SDK i used for my online map for work, it's so easy to use, and quite simply puts HTML to shame... it's part of apache now and not adobe.. which either means it will thrive on community contributions or it will die cause people drop it... i hope it stays alive, there is just nothing in the way of web 2.0 RIA that can even compare to this...

----------


## Bogie

Interesting looking program,  seems to have some good features.  But I also noticed that they are using a lot of art from Dundjinni Forums as well.

----------

